# paramétrer Mail avec le serveur Orange



## lano (19 Avril 2006)

Bonjour, je voudrais paramétrer Mail de mon iMac g5 pour recevoir les mails de mon compte Orange. la connexion smtp fonctionne, mais la connexion pop échoue me disant que mon nom utilisateur ou mon mot de passe n'est pas correct. Mon identifiant sur Orange est mon numéro de portable. Peut être que mail (mac) veut un nom et pas des chiffres???
si quelqu'un à une solution ? merci


----------



## chandler_jf (19 Avril 2006)

non .. le numéro de téléphone est bien le bon identifiant


----------



## lano (19 Avril 2006)

merci pour la réponse. c'est toujours le :sick: BIZZ. Peux tu me donner la procédure:
serveur réception : pop.orange.fr
Nom d'utilsateur : 067143....
Mot de passe : celui de Orange
serveur : smtp.orange.fr

Voici la mienne ; à moins que ce soit dans le nom complet    
MERCI POUR TA REPONSE


----------



## chandler_jf (19 Avril 2006)

serveur réception : pop3.orange.fr
Nom d'utilsateur : 067143....
Mot de passe : celui de Orange
serveur : smtp.orange.fr


----------



## lano (19 Avril 2006)

Ca ne fonctionne toujours pas . As-tu une idée !!!! peux tu m'envoyer en piéces jointes ta configuration de Mail.
je débute sur iMac depuis 1 mois
Encore thank you:rateau: :hein: :hein: :hein:


----------



## chandler_jf (19 Avril 2006)

lano a dit:
			
		

> Ca ne fonctionne toujours pas . As-tu une idée !!!! peux tu m'envoyer en piéces jointes ta configuration de Mail.
> je débute sur iMac depuis 1 mois
> Encore thank you:rateau: :hein: :hein: :hein:



tu as bien sélectionné type de compte pop ??? 
Sinon ma configuration en PJ ne va pas faire avancer les choses car tu as déjà toutes les info. 
Tu n'as pas mis d'espace ou de point dans ton numéro de tel ??

Edit : tu as mis quoi comme mot de passe ? Celui que tu utilises pour aller sur le site d'Orange ?


----------



## lano (19 Avril 2006)

celui du site orange


----------



## chandler_jf (19 Avril 2006)

lano a dit:
			
		

> celui du site orange



burpppp mauvaise réponse 
_la suite dans un instant_

_
Edit : un instant plus tard .... 
donc : une fois connecté sur le site d'Orange > communiquer > mail > option > mot de passe POP3/IMAP > envoyer le mot de passe._


----------



## lano (19 Avril 2006)

C'est tout Bon  

MERCI


----------



## chandler_jf (19 Avril 2006)

Hé bien voilà ... 
Happy End  

_Il ne reste plus qu'à mettre se fil au bon endroit .... mais je n'ai pas ces privilèges  _​


----------

